# Limbo in limbo!



## KMK (Apr 21, 2007)

Did anyone read about this today? http://www.catholicnews.com/data/stories/cns/0506867.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 21, 2007)

See this thread.


----------

